
Spot Robot Testing at Construction Sites – Boston Dynamics [video] - Element_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wND9goxDVrY
======
Element_
From the comments: "We have begun field testing the Spot robot for commercial
usage around the world. After an initial mapping run, Spot autonomously
navigated two dynamic construction sites in Tokyo and used a specialized
payload for surveying work progress. An additional camera in its hand lets
Spot do even more detailed inspection work on site. The Spot robot will be
available in the second half of 2019 for a variety of applications."

